
YouTube Shocker: Chase Bank Records Found In Trash - gibsonf1
http://wcbstv.com/topstories/local_story_121055435.html
======
BrandonM
I've been looking for a reason to leave Chase ever since they bought out Bank
One. I had no problems with Bank One, banking with them for several years. I
then got a credit card with Chase that was attached to my checking account,
and after one payment that was a day late, they raised my APR from 0% (intro)
to 24%. Calling them and mentioning that I had been a long-time customer did
no good. Now that I've paid off the card and seen this submission, I'm at the
point where I'm ready to end my associations with Chase altogether.

